# Could eBay have seen its day?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder if maybe 5 years from now it wont be what it is today. I dont think it is what it was 5 years ago. There are so many online alternatives now.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I stopped using ebay about ten years ago.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Your poll is kind of slanted to the negative. I still use e Bay, but don't enjoy it. Too many fees and risks these days as a seller, not to mention our soaring dollar also makes it a bad time to sell. But I have had great success selling a few rare pedals there lately for crazy amounts of money. I also use it to buy non gear things, everything from cds to inuit art to kitchenwares and coffee geek stuff.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I buy & sell on ebay all the time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> Your poll is kind of slanted to the negative. I still use e Bay, but don't enjoy it. Too many fees and risks these days as a seller, not to mention our soaring dollar also makes it a bad time to sell. But I have had great success selling a few rare pedals there lately for crazy amounts of money. I also use it to buy non gear things, everything from cds to inuit art to kitchenwares and coffee geek stuff.


You are right, lets change that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've pretty much given up on E bay. It's not bad for sellers, but anytime I've bid on items recently somebody has ended up bidding more than it's worth, sometimes almost retail price. Heck, if I'm going to pay retail, I'll buy from a local shop where I can handle the merchandise before I pay and if something isn't to my liking, it's easy to return.

You used to be able to get some pretty crazy deals, but I find it's just not worth the bother anymore.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

About four years ago there were around 50,000 items listed for sale under guitars. Now there are 135,000.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> About four years ago there were around 50,000 items listed for sale under guitars. Now there are 135,000.


Yes, but how many items today are simply a retail store selling new products for the same price as everywhere else. Ebay isn't really an auction site anymore and has become an afterthought for me. My attention is mostly here and TGP.

TG


----------



## bobguitar (Dec 23, 2010)

I 've been an eBayer, both buyer and seller, since 1998 and agree that things aren't quite what they used to be. While the whole eBay experience has been largely satisfactory for me , the prices being asked for vintage gear are getting too high. I have to wonder if anyone really expects to get premium prices for untried instruments of unknown quality and tone. Even with a good return policy it's a leap of faith to pay thousands of dollars for axes that can't be examined first hand.
Also, any flaws in the instruments in question often seem to be buried in the item descriptions. Perhaps some sellers are hoping that would-be buyers might be sufficiently intrigued by a slick photo or two not to pay too close attention to the casual mention of a cracked headstock, finish over spray or old repair and bid anyway.
There are still lots of good guitars being offered on eBay. One just has to read between the lines and ask lots of questions before bidding.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've bought as recently as this month, but not sold anything for a long time....I said 'months' but probably longer.

I still like trolling ebay for stuff I can't find at local retail, for cheaper prices on stuff I can find locally, and especially for older stuff that is no longer at retail. I've recently got into watches (of all things, don't ask) and have bought a couple of vintage Seikos...not something I'm likely to find locally. I've been really lucky, have bought from Korea, Taiwan, Hong Kong (many times for electronics components) and have never once had a bad ebay experience (bad as in I got ripped off, I have had some poor delivery times). But I've also been primarily a buyer, not a seller, in an aproximate 95-5 ratio.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

As an admirer and occasional collector of guitars, motorcycles, cars, watches and other cool stuff, I have used E-Bay to buy numerous parts, cars, guitars, gear, watches, etc., and have also sold a few things. I find E-Bay easy to use and because I check it frequently and 'watch' many items, but buy very few... I end up with a VERY good idea of the current market value of the things I want. So, I only buy something if I can get a great deal on it. Otherwise, I just let it go. The issue these days is that MANY more people are involved in auction buying than ever before and they get 'auction fever' and end up bidding beyond what is reasonable. It's great for the seller, but not for the buyer!

Anyway, with the Looney being what it is today... I say, get out there and BUY American!!!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

E-Bay is still as valid as ever for me. Since I mostly buy, I'm currently enjoying it now more than ever with the strong loonie. Cheers!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I stopped selling when they starting putting a hold on PayPal payments to sellers until the buyer confirmed that everything was OK. Just way too much risk of a seller getting scammed under those circumstances.


Paypal doesn't do that anymore. 

As a seller, just make sure you have a tracking number. Better yet, signature on delivery.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Of course it will change in 5 years like all things nothings stays the same these days and it could be sooner then later where you just swipe your card into your computer and its a done deal till both parties are satisfied.Things will start to move even faster then before and that could be a good thing and a bad thing for some.
I have found that you can no longer get those great deals unless someone is almost desperate and then the sharks come out to feed on those who need a quick sale and fasr cash, its just a sign of our times but like all things who knows if in twenty years there will even be a need for E-bay,kijiji or any of the others out there I am wondering when Google starts to buy them out.ship


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

For me, I am a purchaser. Where eBay falls down the hardest is not with anything in their control. Cost of shipping is the biggest negative. It is also nonsensical too. It costs less to ship the same valued part in the same box from California to me than to ship it from BC to me. It costs less to purchase in countries and ship to me such as Bulgaria or Lithuania than it costs to purchase and have mailed to me from inside my own city. The next downfall comes as a result of this too; it 'may' look like it is a great deal to hit BUY NOW on a 99 cent item because you just saw it for 10 dollars at your local shop. But when you tack on the 10+ dollars shipping you have come to and even passed the local after tax cost of the same item.

So yes, I shop on eBay but I do so with a calculator in hand. If I purchase parts I compare the after shipping part price against other sources to decide if the value is there in doing so. I never purchase clothing or other goods that need to be purchases in person. I would never touch purchasing a car on eBay either (the horror stories of that are legion online). And I do not pay regular retail prices on anything there once shipping is factored in. In this respect eBay is less and less and less a 'go to' source of shopping needs even though it still is a better selection than the Sears Catalog of items.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> About four years ago there were around 50,000 items listed for sale under guitars. Now there are 135,000.


How many of those items are worth it. There's like half of it are pickguards with cheesy design!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> How many of those items are worth it. There's like half of it are pickguards with cheesy design!


It's all about how you narrow your search. I look for the things I want and don't worry about the other crap.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I used to be a hardcore eBay (in my eyes anyways). There was a time when I could log on to eBay and buy something from a new seller for a steal and try it out. If I didn't like it, I would relist it and 9 times out of 10 I would make a 20 - 40% profit! Those days are pretty much over. It seems like everyone on eBay has an online store. There doesn't seem to be a lot of good deals to be had. That being said, I did buy a part for my fridge on eBay. I was about to buy it locally for $200 + taxes, then I told the guy that I would think about it first. I checked eBay and sure enough I found the exact part for $49.95 with free shipping. That was a no-brainer. So to me, eBay still has it's place but I list only as a last resort and hardly ever buy guitar gear - I rely on GC and TGP for those purchases.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One of the biggest and most common rip offs on E-bay is usurious shipping and handling charges.

I know what it costs to ship most basic musical items around the continent and there are lots of e-bay sellers who use this as a sneaky way to pad their profits. I say sneaky but people often don't ckeck this carefully before bidding.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I still buy occasionally. It's not that I save a ton on the items, it's just that it's the only place I can find them sometimes. Especially when it comes to getting stuff shipped from the States. You can still find sellers with an ok price and reasonable shipping. Other websites are getting ridiculous with their shipping rates. Eg. a place I was looking at buying a supplement from wanted $22 shipping for a single bottle of pills. As for saving money though, you don't find as many deals nowadays.

As for listing items, I rarely used eBay in the past and I don't now. I have used Kijiji/Craigslist and forums for years. My buddy opened a music shop in town, and a lot of my lower priced items I just sell on consignment through him because it's completely hassle free. I don't even know the state of eBays fees etc now, but I have read a ton of complaints on other forums.

Your poll is kind of slanted towards sellers. There should be an option for buyers as well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> One of the biggest and most common rip offs on E-bay is usurious shipping and handling charges.
> 
> I know what it costs to ship most basic musical items around the continent and there are lots of e-bay sellers who use this as a sneaky way to pad their profits. I say sneaky but people often don't ckeck this carefully before bidding.


On the other hand shipping has gotten very expensive in the past year or two. I used to pay about $90 to Express post a guitar to Toronto. It's now over $175, and about $90-$100 for regular parcel post. Amps cost a lot more. I paid almost $100 to ship a pedal to California by 2 day express mail. Fortunately it was at the buyer's request and he paid the full cost. I have lost money on a few deals because I quoted too low on shipping. I always check first now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> On the other hand shipping has gotten very expensive in the past year or two. I used to pay about $90 to Express post a guitar to Toronto. It's now over $175, and about $90-$100 for regular parcel post. Amps cost a lot more. I paid almost $100 to ship a pedal to California by 2 day express mail. Fortunately it was at the buyer's request and he paid the full cost. I have lost money on a few deals because I quoted too low on shipping. I always check first now.


I bought some things from a friend in the US this week. Nothing too audacious. I wanted to know he received his letter with remittance and I inquired:

For a Regular Envelope
cm 24.5 l 15 w 0.5h
in. 9.65l 6w 0.2h

The mailing/shipping if you will cost options are:


*U.S.A. Letter-post See Postal Guide for Delivery Standard*
$1.16
Prepaid
Options 
_Registered $13.95_ *<-- the post office did not give me this option*
Advice of Receipt $1.75 *<-- the post office did not give me this option*
Rate Summary
Base Price $1.03
Coverage* Included
Fuel Surcharge $0.00
Options $0.00
Tax $0.13
*Total $1.16*
_
Needless to say, due the RAW INSANITY of the prices that follow I did NOT send the letter with anything more than a stamp. In a month or so he will get it, if it isn't chewed up, stolen, or pissed on._ 

*Xpresspost™ - USA Prepaid 3 to 4 business days*
$22.37
Prepaid
Options 
Delivery Confirmation Incl.
Signature Option Incl.
Rate Summary
Base Price $22.37
Coverage Not Applicable
Fuel Surcharge $0.00
Options $0.00
Tax $0.00
*Total $22.37 *<--- YEA I NEARLY POOPED

*Priority™ Worldwide envelope See Postal Guide for Delivery Standard*
$44.87
Prepaid
Options 
Delivery Confirmation Incl.
Signature Option Incl.
Rate Summary
Base Price $39.71
Coverage* Included
Fuel Surcharge $5.16
Options $0.00
Tax $0.00
*Total $44.87*


*Priority™ Worldwide pak See Postal Guide for Delivery Standard*
$67.43
Prepaid
Options 
Delivery Confirmation Incl.
Signature Option Incl.
Rate Summary
Base Price $59.67
Coverage* Included
Fuel Surcharge $7.76
Options $0.00
Tax $0.00
*Total $67.43*


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

eBay was great before they bought PayPal. Buyers & Sellers were on (mostly...) equal footing. Feedback ratings actually meant something. As a seller you could even leave Neg. Feedback for a buyer if they flaked out.


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

NB_Terry said:


> Paypal doesn't do that anymore.
> 
> As a seller, just make sure you have a tracking number. Better yet, signature on delivery.


I just received a notice a few weeks ago stating their new policy on this and experienced it first hand this month. Paypal now holds all funds until the buyer receives their purchase and feedbacks on it. That's pretty much the end of ebay for me. Not having the item in my possession any more and having forked out the shipping cost, waiting two weeks+ to see if I was allowed to have my $ was not cool especially as I specified no returns "as is". I feel bad for folks who ship worldwide. Great for the buyer I suppose, not good for the sellers. To my knowledge paypal has always offered insurance up to $1000 for items purchased on ebay so this measure seems absurd to me.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

jrguitars said:


> I just received a notice a few weeks ago stating their new policy on this and experienced it first hand this month. Paypal now holds all funds until the buyer receives their purchase and feedbacks on it. That's pretty much the end of ebay for me. Not having the item in my possession any more and having forked out the shipping cost, waiting two weeks+ to see if I was allowed to have my $ was not cool especially as I specified no returns "as is". I feel bad for folks who ship worldwide. Great for the buyer I suppose, not good for the sellers. To my knowledge paypal has always offered insurance up to $1000 for items purchased on ebay so this measure seems absurd to me.


I think it's just so they can hold your money longer and use it to accrue interest or lend at a profit. A few years ago I asked Paypal why it takes so long for money to get from my bank account and be available to use in my Paypal acct. They said it was my bank causing the delay with multiple levels of Security. When I called my bank they said that as soon as the $$$ leaves my acct. It's basically out of their hands. When I called Paypal back the CSR just talked in circles. The next time I transferred $$$ to may Paypal acct. the transaction was less than 3 days including it being a weekend (apparently that matters to Electronic Money Transfers) when It usually took a minimum of 7 *Business* days. I guess I called them on their BS.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

ledfloyd said:


> I think it's just so they can hold your money longer and use it to accrue interest or lend at a profit. A few years ago I asked Paypal why it takes so long for money to get from my bank account and be available to use in my Paypal acct. They said it was my bank causing the delay with multiple levels of Security. When I called my bank they said that as soon as the $$$ leaves my acct. It's basically out of their hands. When I called Paypal back the CSR just talked in circles. The next time I transferred $$$ to may Paypal acct. the transaction was less than 3 days including it being a weekend (apparently that matters to Electronic Money Transfers) when It usually took a minimum of 7 *Business* days. I guess I called them on their BS.


I agree. Can you imagine how much money Paypal has sitting in their account "in limbo", unavailable to the both buyer and seller, on any given day. I would imagine it is in the billions. You don't just let that kind of money sit idle.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> I agree. Can you imagine how much money Paypal has sitting in their account "in limbo", unavailable to the both buyer and seller, on any given day. I would imagine it is in the billions. You don't just let that kind of money sit idle.


And collecting interest that they pocket


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, that's how a lot of "discount warehouse" stores make their profits. Buy in bulk on 60 or 90 day terms and then sell immediately. You have cash in hand from the sales and don't have to pay to the suppliers for a while. You can make money off that in the interim. If you do large volumes, you can make a _lot_ of money.


And then if you can lend that money at 12-22% ....


----------

